# ISO Pinto Bean Recipe



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello, does anyone have a good pinto bean recipe that they would like to share? With the cool weather moving in beans and cornbread sound good for dinner.

Thanks


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

1. One pound of dried pinto beans
2. 1/4 lb. Bacon Ends (chopped to small pieces) fried. Add along with drippings.
3. 1 lg. Jalapeno cut in long strips or slices (can add 1 more if you â€œLike it HOTâ€)
4. 1/2 Large Onion
5. 1 tspn Garlic Powder
6. 3 tblspn Chili Powder
7. 2 tblspn Fiesta Pinto Bean Seasoning
8. 1 tspn Coarse Black Pepper
9. 1/2 cup Brown Sugar
10. 4 tblspn Cajun Seasoning
Start by adding water to about 1 to 2 inches above the beans. Add more water if needed during the cooking process (not excessive).
Iâ€™m putting the bacon & drippings in when I start the beans. Bring beans to hard boil, then reduce heat. Then add chili powder, pinto bean seasoning, black pepper, garlic powder, jalapenoâ€™s, and onion. When the beans are about half or little more done, add the remaining â€œdryâ€ ingredients ( brown sugar, Cajun seasoning.
OPTIONAL: 1/3 lb. Ground Beef (to your liking) For those that would like to add ground meat to their beans.


----------



## Aktx (Jan 18, 2017)

Locate one Mexican woman in possession of a clay pot. Treat her right and ask her to cook you a good mess of beans. Near as I can figure this is the most reliable way.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Pinto bean recipes are overrated IMO. I've judge a lot of pinto bean cook-offs and some of the best pintos I've had included nothing more than salt, pepper, some type of pork and half and onion. With pintos to me it's more about how you cook them and not what seasonings are in them. I personally don't care for adding chili powder because that makes them taste like ranch style beans. Adding a bunch of sugar makes them taste like baked beans IMO. A small amount of cane sugar can help with balance but a teaspoon per pound is plenty. I believe less is better with pintos. We've done well at cook-offs using Fiesta Fajita seasoning. Again you still have to cook them. Watery soupy beans usually aren't going to have the best flavor. Beans that have a thick consistency will generally have a better flavor.


----------



## rynochop2.0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Last couple of batches of pintos I've made have torn up my stomach bad, gurgling and grumbling, lol. Not sure if not cooked long enough or age


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

rynochop2.0 said:


> Last couple of batches of pintos I've made have torn up my stomach bad, gurgling and grumbling, lol. Not sure if not cooked long enough or age


Lol I hear ya. If you soak them overnight or about 12 hours and drain and rinse them several times during the soaking process that will take a lot of the gassiness out of the pintos.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Jerry713 said:


> Lol I hear ya. If you soak them overnight or about 12 hours and drain and rinse them several times during the soaking process that will take a lot of the gassiness out of the pintos.


If you add a little fresh ginger that will cut the gas way back.


----------



## Klil (Apr 18, 2019)

*simple*

One pound of beans, picked clean, soaked overnight and rinsed well. Cover with 2 inches water with one large yellow onion chopped, 1 jalapeno with seeds chopped and 1/2 chunk of salt pork. SautÃ© onions and pork prior to adding water. If you have it handy add about half the recommended amount of chicken broth to your water. Bring to hard boil for about 15minutes, cover and simmer for about an hour. Simple and hard to beat. If you have an instapot do the same with 5 cups of water for 50 minutes, no need to soak.


----------



## Crack Oar (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks, guys, great advice.


----------

